# Cellphone ban begins for Ontario drivers



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 26, 2009)

Cellphone ban begins for Ontario drivers
CBC News 
Monday, October 26, 2009 

An Ontario law has come into effect Monday making it illegal for drivers to use hand-held cellphones, BlackBerrys and other electronic devices while behind the wheel.

Drivers are forbidden to use hand-held devices to talk, text or email while behind the wheel, or to use portable video games or DVD players.

The only exception to the ban is a 911 call.

Hands-free cellphones remain legal, and global positioning systems are allowed if they're secured to the dashboard.

The Ministry of Transport said the ban is needed because driver distraction is a factor in 20 per cent of all road accidents.

Starting Feb. 1, drivers could face fines of up to $500 if they're caught violating the ban. There are no demerit points attached to the law.

Police will be warning motorists for the first three months to stay off the phone instead of handing out tickets. But drivers can still be charged under existing dangerous or careless driving laws, which have fines of up to $1,000, six demerit points, a driver's licence suspension and possible jail time.

A survey released in September showed that about 92 per cent of Ontario drivers intended to obey the law.

Newfoundland and Labrador became the first province to ban the use of hand-held cellphones in 2003, while Quebec and Nova Scotia both moved earlier this year to stop drivers from using hand-held cellphones. Similar legislation has also been introduced in British Columbia.

Saskatchewan and Alberta have also announced their intentions to table similar legislation this fall.

More than 50 countries and jurisdictions around the world have banned cellphone use while driving.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 26, 2009)

All I can say is;

[SIGN]It is about time![/SIGN] 

This ban and law should have been passed years ago.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 26, 2009)

Fortunately, driving while eating poutine is still legal, I assume.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 26, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Fortunately, driving while eating poutine is still legal, I assume.



Only in Quebec


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 26, 2009)

Did you notice this part?



> or to use portable video games or DVD players



What about putting on makeup using the car mirror? I've seen that driving around...

Or looking for the lighter and lighting a cigarette?

Or fumbling for CDs?

Or pets bouncing around in the car or sitting on the driver's lap?

There are lots of potential distractions for drivers. 

While I don't object to the law, we already have laws about careless driving and dangerous driving which I think already covered all of these and more. The real question is why weren't they being enforced?

And, being a cynic about such things, I think this law was passed more for the anticipated political gains for the current governing party than for safety.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 26, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Fortunately, driving while eating poutine is still legal, I assume.



Too risky. What if some of the gravy spilled or a cheese curd fell on the floor? I know, I know... the 5 second rule. But if you're driving that could be tricky.


----------



## white page (Oct 26, 2009)

The use of hand held cell phones has been illegal here (France)for some time, I still see folk using them every time I drive anwhere, I must admit it frightens me to pieces, as I know that their concentration is down by at least 30% , they are the cause for many fatal accidents, particularly when the texting is being used.

I must admit I find it totally crazy to text whilst driving, I wish the cell phones became unusable whilst the car was in motion, a little electronic gadget that blocks them, once the engine is running. But the powerful huge profit making telephone companies would never let that one through


----------



## NicNak (Oct 26, 2009)

I lost count how many people had bumped me, while caught in traffic while on their mobiles.  A few times I almost anticipated it as I saw how close they were stopping behind me prior.  One person was on the phone, taking notes and driving with no hands on the wheel!

When I got out of my car to check to make sure nothing damaged my car, most still didn't get off the phone and were rolling their eyes at me as I looked.  Like it didn't matter.

I agree, there are many other distractions while driving.   Personally, I am finding the use of the mobiles to be extreme now.   I also agree, some folks can drive safely and manage their mobile with minimal distraction but most cannot.  

When I used my mobile while driving, I still checked my blind spots, mirrors, signaled and had my eyes on the road.   Most do not realize they have to further compensate to check blind spots while on their phone, because sometimes the phone actually blocks some peripheral vision. ( Actually some people only use their mirrors and not glance to check their blind spots at all even without a mobile at their ear.)  They are distracted to the point where they do not signal etc.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm glad they finally have passed this...many lives will be saved.


----------

